# Visa: Dependent or alternatives?



## dkmfr

Hi!

Sorry if that question has already been asked but I couldn't find *the perfect* answer 

So, my girlfriend has gotten a job in Japan, has a signed contract and her future company is in the process of sponsoring her for her COE. Of course, I would like to leave at the same time as her but I guess it will be very difficult for me to get a work visa and get sponsored in time. So I'm looking at other options.

We're not married but we could do so if needed (been together for 10 years), it's just that... well, it's not the most romantic thing ever 
(precision: my gf is not japanese, me neither)

So basically, do I have a shot at getting a visa on time (if so, which?). 
If we're going for a dependent visa, in which order do I need to do things? 
From what I've understood, even in the case of a dependent visa, it's highly recommended to get a COE. Who would be sponsoring it then? Can her future company do it? Can my (then) wife do it once she's gotten her visa? Before she even gets it? (the goal being to be done with all the paperwork for both of us and move as soon as possible)


Anyway, after looking for quite a bit, it seems like a dependent visa would be the 'easiest' to get but if there are alternatives to it (as in: that wouldn't *require* us to get married), I'm all ears! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## larabell

You're not likely to get a dependent visa if you're not married because you're not a dependent of your girlfriend (defined as spouse and/or other family member). Based on your profile, it looks like you're from France. If so, why not apply for a Working Holiday visa (assuming you qualify, of course). You could also come over on a tourist visa if you intend to get married within the next 90 days. With a temporary visa you won't be able to work, of course.

If your girlfriend is going to be making decent money, maybe she could pay for you to sign up for classes in Ikebana or Japanese Calligraphy. Then you could apply for permission to work part-time to help support yourself.

Those are all temporary solutions, of course, but once you get over to Japan, you'll be in a better position to find a paying position with a company that would sponsor you for a working visa. And, once that happens (or you get married), converting to another visa category shouldn't require a COE -- it's a different process once you're already in Japan.


----------



## dkmfr

Thanks for the answer!
Unfortunately I don't qualify for a work holiday visa, being over 30. But yeah, it does seem like the easiest would be to get married anyway (it's not a chore either  )
I can look a bit more into it, but do you know by any chance if she can sponsor me for a COE once she gets her visa (and if we're married ofc) or can (should?) her company do the sponsoring?

Thanks!


----------



## larabell

Your "sponsor" (ie: guarantor) on a Dependent visa is the person on whom you're dependent. However, your girlfriend will have to prove that she's able to support the two of you, usually by submitting a proof of employment and salary. That's what I had to provide for my kids when they were on a Dependent visa. You should be able to walk the application through yourself (but you might want to check first whether your girlfriend... wife, by the time you go through with this, would also have to show up).


----------



## dkmfr

That sounds great, thanks a lot for the answer!
Guess I'm...getting married then


----------



## criticalmass

i am in a similar position. me and my girlfriend have been to japan and the idea of living and working there is very attractive, as we both loved it there. 

she has a masters degree i the I.T. i do not have any degree what so ever  

if she was to get a job teaching or in computing, would i be able to get a dependant visa ?
and if i did would i be able to work part time teaching english (if i get a tefl certificate).

now i do own and run my own shop in the uk (i sell computer games and anime and it is a limited company). i was looking at setting up a second company in japan or a branch office. both look to be complicated by the need to employ a residents in japan. were as to be honest it only needs to be me sending stock back !
( i am reluctant to just sell up as i worked hard and its like a baby to me)

does this give me any other options such as
improve my chances of getting a dependent visa.
Or other visa Options ?

Thanks


----------



## myrrh

criticalmass said:


> i am in a similar position. me and my girlfriend have been to japan and the idea of living and working there is very attractive, as we both loved it there.
> 
> she has a masters degree i the I.T. i do not have any degree what so ever
> 
> if she was to get a job teaching or in computing, would i be able to get a dependant visa ?
> and if i did would i be able to work part time teaching english (if i get a tefl certificate).
> 
> now i do own and run my own shop in the uk (i sell computer games and anime and it is a limited company). i was looking at setting up a second company in japan or a branch office. both look to be complicated by the need to employ a residents in japan. were as to be honest it only needs to be me sending stock back !
> ( i am reluctant to just sell up as i worked hard and its like a baby to me)
> 
> douse this give me any other options such as
> improve my chances of getting a dependent visa.
> Or other visa Options ?
> 
> Thanks


The situation is similar, and the answer is similar. If you are under 30, you may qualify for a Work Holiday visa. Otherwise, you would need to be married, and assuming her income suffices (not a particularly high hurdle), your wife could then sponsor you. 

As for your job prospects, assuming you had the proper visa in place, you'd most likely be able to get part-time English teaching work even without a TESOL certificate. (I.e., I would not bother getting one _just_ to work in Japan.) Lacking a college degree, though, will make full-time employment in teaching unlikely. Still, I've known a number of people with Work Holiday visas (yet no degrees) who have managed to find full-time employment (not necessarily teaching) somewhere, somehow.

Good luck!


----------

